# Video for all the dog lovers out there



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I've never really been into dogs much, but after watching this I now want one, or 12.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

I wish our dog behaved as well.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Cool video. Wish I owned them! Well behaved pack. He probably feels the way I do. I wouldn't give up my two Yorkies for anything and I mean ANYTHING! They are my best buddies. I never was a Dog guy either growing up. When I got my first one,then I understood what people were talking about. Dog love is something else! Flatband


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Very Obedient


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

Dogs are better than most people.


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

one of the hardest days of my life when i had to put him down my best friend


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

fishjunkie said:


> one of the hardest days of my life when i had to put him down my best friend


That is always one of the toughest things a loyal pet owner has to go through.


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

vey much so


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Everybody wants a Skidboot:






Cheers ...... Charles


----------

